# HELP PLEASE - dinner on KETO diet



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

I'm just about to start my KETO diet after taking alot of time to research the subject. Being that fat loss and muscle maintenance is my goal it seems the best way to go. I have sorted my diet out exactly and will put it below, but I'm really finding it hard to think of things to eat for dinner. During the day is easy but I'm married and the wife isn't all too keen on me eating completely different stuff as usually we cook together. Can anyone please help me with ideas of stuff to eat for my last meal of the day. Thanks again for taking the time to read my cry for help.....

8.00. 2x fish oil

1x slice low fat cheese

2x grilled bacon

1x poached egg

10.30. 25g whey

50g peanut putter or 50ml double cream

1.00. 1x pack turkey breast

50g peanut butter

4.00. 1x tin tuna

Salad

2x tblsp olive oil

5.00 train

6.00 protein shake

7.00 DINNER (need help here please)

Above ir roughly what my diet will look like and with a LBM of 144kg should give me 144g protein and 180g of fat with the last meal included.

Thanks again for Reading


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

you weight 144KG ? lean body mass ? lol is that ment to be LB OR KG ?


----------



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

Ha........lbs LOL


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

and what's your body wieght in total ?


----------



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

It's 180lbs. I'm about 20% body fat.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

oh ok i was thinking that's like 10 stone mate. good luck with your keto .. should work well


----------



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

Do you have any thoughts or ideas about what to eat for dinner....? This where I'm stuck?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

well when your on keto mate you don't have many options prot and fat thats all you can eat. i mean what are the options .. what do you usualy have for dinner .. as you know you can't have carb ..you can have a lil bit of fibours green veg bit of borocoli but other than that not much to be honest when i did keto just stuck with basics .. every day eat the same .. nearly every meal the same lol is just easier


----------



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

Yeah I know what you mean. I usually eat well, i.e stir frys, fish, chicken etc. So really it's either fish/chicken/beef mince with brocolli. Can't say I'm looking forward to it much. Does it work well though? Also how do you go about getting 500g or so of carbs on the sat. What sort of things can I eat there to bump the numbers up? By the way really appreciate your help


----------



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

Im just about to cook my main now, 4 egg omlette, with grated cheese, mushrooms, chicken and spinach mmmm

Tomoro though will be mince meat home made burgers with poached eggs and some melted grated cheese and maybe some shrooms.


----------



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

Fair play they both sound lovely. I'll give them a go. Anything else?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

What are total macros so far???

For dinner on keto one of my favourites is minced beef with melted cheese.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

surely the peanut butter will throw you out of keto? 100g of it a day is a lot of carbs


----------



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

It all new to me. That's a good point about the peanut butter throwing me out of ketosis. Should I substitute one portion with olive oil/double cream?

Beef with melted cheese sounds good....maybe this won't be so hard?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Tomwlsn99 said:


> It all new to me. That's a good point about the peanut butter throwing me out of ketosis. Should I substitute one portion with olive oil/double cream?
> 
> Beef with melted cheese sounds good....maybe this won't be so hard?


It's not hard, easiest diet to get cut there is!

TBH I didn't use many nuts on keto, too many carbs. But I do like to mess with my food a little to make it nice.

Boil a little water and disolve some Gelatine in it. Top up with about a pint + of cold water, and add loads of flavoured protein powder. Melt about 250g of coconut oil, and blend that in too. Leave in fridge over night, wholla! keto dessert!!!

Or mix some egg yolks with cider vinegar, blend in about 50ml of flax and 50ml of olive oil, and keep adding these 2 oils until you have a mayonnaise consistency. Then add a couple of large tablespoons of dijon mustard, and a little black pepper, and/or garlic. There you have keto mayonnaise, from good fats, no carb. Better than olive oil on your salad.

Fcuk the nuts in the morning, just whack 6-7 whole eggs together with a little Italian sausage and diced peppers. Lovely Omelette.

Snack on Pork Scratchings

You get the idea.........


----------



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

Ok mate I'm going to give it ago. One last question......how long are you supposed to stay on this kind of diet for and how do you diet or eat when you come off it to avoid piling on the pounds again? Thanks for the help by the way and appologies with all the questions.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

you can run it as long as you like, but if you stop, gradually add back carbs or you will just get fatter.


----------



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

Thanks slam dog. I think I've got all the info I need so I'm going to get on with it. If any one knows if I can take BCAA whilst on a KETO diet I'd appreciate it, otherwise I'll just crack one. Cheers guys.


----------



## b4kun09 (May 20, 2009)

try an omallete with chicken and onions lovely meal.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Tomwlsn99 said:


> Ok mate I'm going to give it ago. One last question......how long are you supposed to stay on this kind of diet for and how do you diet or eat when you come off it to avoid piling on the pounds again? Thanks for the help by the way and appologies with all the questions.


You can do this as long as you like as already mentioned. However, I am the wrong person to ask about how to come off. I've put on 45lbs since July last year, because I work in a chocolate factory, so when I got the taste for carbs all hell let loose. I'm now 2 weeks away from contest prep time, so I've got to loose it all again. I will be doing with Keto though.


----------



## stl (Apr 12, 2009)

New Journal time Joe? same foods as last time?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

stl said:


> New Journal time Joe? same foods as last time?


Yeah, I think a journal will be coming in the next 7 days.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Slamdog said:


> surely the peanut butter will throw you out of keto? 100g of it a day is a lot of carbs


I use natural no added sugar peanut butter that you can get from all uk supermarkets and have had no probs with this on Keto, although i do only have two tablespoons a day.

I sometimes have steak with a rocket, baby leaf spinich and olive salad.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

two tablespoons on keto is a lot. i'm not saying its wrong but for me to hit keto, 20g of carbs a day or less is all i have. any more and i drop right out of it.


----------



## daisbuys (Mar 22, 2009)

Slamdog said:


> two tablespoons on keto is a lot. i'm not saying its wrong but for me to hit keto, 20g of carbs a day or less is all i have. any more and i drop right out of it.


I am thinking this to about the 2 tbs, strange thing though was I started keto last week having 2tbs of PB and hit ketosis on the 3rd day as testing was done on the ketostix.

But this week diet is the same, apart from 5ml of reduced sugar ketchup which is 1.25g of carbs.

But 25g of PB seamed pretty small on the actual tablespoon so upped it a bit so that the spoon was full and low and behold I aint hit keto this week according to the ketostix!?


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

thats the danger with pb.... a little weighs a lot. a decent teaspoon full can be 30g on its own... i've never used a tablespoon for it!!


----------



## nearlynatural (Aug 24, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> What are total macros so far???
> 
> For dinner on keto one of my favourites is minced beef with melted cheese.


hi big joe

i am still on keto, its been 5 weeks and still not past the second clour of the strip,

wanted to ask you does it matter if you have saturated fats?

And how much protein and fat did you consume?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

nearlynatural said:


> hi big joe
> 
> i am still on keto, its been 5 weeks and still not past the second clour of the strip,
> 
> ...


5 weeks on Keto?? Are you loosing bodyfat?? that is the key, doesn't matter about the keto colour, I hardly ever got a deep purple. I tended to get deep purples when I was eating a lot of coconut oil. Basically your cals should be

Bodyweight x 10-12 total calories

Protein 1g per lb of lean bodymass

remainder of cals fat.

Saturated fats fine on keto.

From memory I started keto on about 190g protein and about 200g fat. Towards end of diet was about 180g protein, 155g fat.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

I use whole valley, natural peanut butter, which has 9.9g carbs per 100g, so a 30g table spoon is just shy of 3g of carbs. When i say tablespoon i mean the one you normally have pudding with, which gives me aprrox 30g. A teaspoon, is what i use for coffee, which gives approx 15g of PB. Thats the what i mean.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

mikep81 said:


> I use whole valley, natural peanut butter, which has 9.9g carbs per 100g, so a 30g table spoon is just shy of 3g of carbs. When i say tablespoon i mean the one you normally have pudding with, which gives me aprrox 30g. A teaspoon, is what i use for coffee, which gives approx 15g of PB. Thats the what i mean.


Why guess weights and measures, use some small kitchen scales, surely as a bodybuilder there is a set in your kitchen.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> It's not hard, easiest diet to get cut there is!
> 
> TBH I didn't use many nuts on keto, too many carbs. But I do like to mess with my food a little to make it nice.
> 
> ...


This guy knows what he's doing! I'll be sure to come back to this thread to do these meals when i start my keto! Have some rep...


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

B|GJOE said:


> Why guess weights and measures, use some small kitchen scales, surely as a bodybuilder there is a set in your kitchen.


Initially i personally did weigh my PB to get the correct amount. I said approx because I am on the move most of the day so it's easier for me to just take a jar and spoon with me, and have a level spoonfull with each protein shake. I don't personally mix mine with protein and just eat it straight off the spoon. Also my personal choice is to not be too anal over the measurements (no offence), because it is working for me as it is. I'm currently dropping an average of 2lb a day using peanut butter in my keto diet.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I Agree, I'm anal when it comes to diet, gram for gram all weighed out.

However, I am a little concerned about your 2lb *per day* results, is that healthy? You're wasting away man!


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

2lb a day! jeez thats alot, this isnt a hijack! i just dont want to litter the board with another thread that only needs 1 answer!

basically i see keto as good for fat loss while keeping muscle, not really ideal for bulking. Im lean bulking and plan to cut soon but i dont have much fat to cut at all! so would i be better just upping cardio/lowering cals and forgetting about keto unless i have alot of fat to shift?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

If you don't have much to loose, just lower your carbs a little, make sure all carbs are from low GI/GL foods. And up the cardio, including fasted cardio first thing in morning. That should drop you a little bodyfat without upsetting the system too much.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Well you've got the physique for it Joe!

Sorry, meant ONE lb a day, (sausage fingers!!) I Have only been on keto for 2/3 weeks, and last time i tried this i had about three weeks at that rate then dropped slightly. You actually gave me some advice on here about my keto last summer Joe, but after 6 weeks i didn't keep up training or diet due to work comitments at the time and put all the weight back on!! I am giving it a go again. I found last time that I reacted well on this diet and dropped 3 stone with it and i never struggled for energy once.

I should add that I'm currently sitting at 21 stone so have a lot to lose!!

Also apologise to the origional poster for slightly hijacking.


----------



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

No probs Mike. I'm glad this post is helping others too. I've done a week on KETO and I'm now on my carb up day. Lost 5lb so far and didn't feel to s**t at all. I try to limit my peanut butter to one serving a day and most other times just add olive oil to everything. Seems to have worked well.

150g mince beef

salt

pepper

1x clove garlic

smoked paprika

olive oil

cook all of the together in a frying pan, then put under the grill with cheese on top and it's amazing.

Good luck Mike.


----------



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

Also if anyone likes squid.......

Squid

garlic

root Ginger

soya sauce

brocolli

olive oil

fry it all together in a pan and it's absolutely amazing....


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

bigjoe

do use any supplements on keto like bcaas, glutamine leucine etc?

and do you have a day off per week?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

wardster27 said:


> bigjoe
> 
> do use any supplements on keto like bcaas, glutamine leucine etc?
> 
> and do you have a day off per week?


Supps on Keto were:

Sea Kelp

Alfalfa

B6

Multivit

Potassium, magnesium, calcium

ECA

Fish Oils

Carnitine

Liquid Amino's

That's just from memory.

This year I am doing a 16 week prep, first 8 weeks will be PED and Stim free.


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

B|GJOE said:


> Supps on Keto were:
> 
> Sea Kelp
> 
> ...


hello big joe

could you tell me the quantities of these supps please :beer:


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

B|GJOE said:


> 5 weeks on Keto?? Are you loosing bodyfat?? that is the key, doesn't matter about the keto colour, I hardly ever got a deep purple. I tended to get deep purples when I was eating a lot of coconut oil. Basically your cals should be
> 
> *Bodyweight* x 10-12 total calories
> 
> ...


is this total bodyweight or lean mass? and what was your weight? :beer:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

BIG-UNC said:


> is this total bodyweight or lean mass? and what was your weight? :beer:


That'll be actual bodyweight for total calories, and lean bodymass for the protein calculation.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

BIG-UNC said:


> hello big joe
> 
> could you tell me the quantities of these supps please :beer:


I can't remember, i was popping them like sweeties. Sea Kelp and Alfalfa is something you don't see many people advocating, but it is great for thyroid function.

I'll be starting contest prep in a weeks time, so I will start a journal, and post everything and quantities of everything that goes into my mouth.


----------

